# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > تغطيات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية >  >  تابع التغطية النهائية لدورة الأستاذ زكي الضامن تعلم اسس القراءة والكتابة

## عفاف الهدى

بدأ الأطفال هذا اليوم بحصة رياضة خفيفة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ينا لأخر يوم للدورة الأولى 

ولحظة الوصول نسطرها للأطفال

 :bigsmile:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بعد ما تجمع الأطفال 
بدأوا اليوم الختامي بمراجعة سريعة على المنهج























ومن ثم انتقل الأطفال الى اللعب 
وتم وضع الصور في الموضوع السابق 
وبعد اللعب بدأ توزيع الشهايد والهدايا 
ترقبوا الصور 

 :toung:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما اتأخرنا 

عدنا بعد الصلاة 

استلام الأطفال الشهادات والهدايا
 :clap:  :wavetowel2: 

لحظة حاسمة عند الأطفال

 :grin:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وبعدها تم تقطيع التورتاية وتوزيعها على الأطفال

وكانت شي جميل استانسوا عليه الأطفال واااااايد



 :durnk:

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

صور مرره روعه ..
من تقدم آلى آخر ان شآء الله 
آكثر شي يجنن الكيكه هع ..
يسلمو عمووه ع التغطيه الرآئعه 
تحيآتيـ .. ^_^

----------


## وادي الذئاب

يسلمو اختي عفاف الهدى ماقصرتي

في انتظار التغطية لدورة الثانية

على احر من الجمر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*صور حلووة وتغطية رآائعه*
*الله يعطيكم الف عاآآفيه عفااف*
*ان شااء الله دووم الى الامام* 
*ودورات جديدة متنووعه* 
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الفروشة 

راحت عليش الكيكة 
كان جيتي 


وادي الذئاب 

ولا يهمش 
بس ما عرفت من طفلطك او طفلتكم
عندي صور معدودة 
قريبا راح احطها 
اذا اتصلح جهازي الصور فيه خيه



شذاوي 
اهلا وسهلا فيش غناتي 
فعلا كانت دورات حلوه وممتعة 

وشكرا لمروركن من هنا


 :bigsmile:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعتذر عن التأخير اخ او اخت وادي الذئاب 
والأهالي الي يسألوا عن الصور بالهاتف والجوال
عذرا 
لازال جهازي الي فيه الصور معطل

 :huh:

----------


## وادي الذئاب

في انتظار صور دورة شعبان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

على عيني مو ناسية 

بس والله جهازي عطلان 
وهالجهاز ما فيه فوتوشوب 

عشان اخلص الصور وانزلها


انتظروني 
الى ان يشاء الله

----------


## وادي الذئاب

السلام عليكم

اختي عفاف الهدى اتمنى ان تكوني بخير

اين باقي صور الدورة

----------

